# A true master. I am not worthy "Benji Reyes"



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I went and saw a project up on the projects page today by *Benji Reyes*

"Benji Reyes" is a true master and artist. Its been some time since I have been truly impressed

TGHIS PIECE took away my great hand coming form a DEAD MAN thats pretty impressive

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33957

He understands WOOD.

I have always wondered WHY we make nice hardwood drawer carcasses, then cover them up with a sheet of plywood! He doesn't!


----------

